

Tools for the Lean Web Developer - spacestronaut
http://mashable.com/2013/02/01/developer-tools-apps/

======
up_and_up
I do a lot of web development along with other programming.

This list seems bunk outside of git and github.

What about jsFiddle, Rubular, Sequel pro, Balsalmiq, iTerm, [add your array of
unmentioned apps here]?

Also, as someone who is quite overweight, is a list for me forthcoming?
(joke).

Seriously, "Lean" Web Development, never heard of it.

Was this written by a web development professional or someone with literally
no understanding of the job and its associated toolchain?

------
hayksaakian
> "If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous
> adjective, we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To
> Do X" to "How To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the
> number is meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids.""

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

